# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  قصيدة الحجاب

## أشجان الليل

فليقولوا عن حجابى لا  و ربى لن أبالى

فليقولوا عن حجابى أنه يفنى شبابى

و ليغالوا فى عتابى إن للدين إنتسابى

لا و ربى لن أبالى همتى مثل الجبال

أى معنىً للجمال إن غدا سهل المنال

فليقولوا عن حجابى لا  و ربى لن أبالى

فليقولوا عن حجابى أنه يفنى شبابى

و ليغالوا فى عتابى إن للدين إنتسابى

لا و ربى لن أبالى همتى مثل الجبال

أى معنىً للجمال إن غدا سهل المنال

حاولوا أن يخدعونى صحت فيهم أن دعونى

سوف أبقى فى حصونى لست أرضى بالمجون

لن ينالوا من ردائى إننى رمز النقاء

صرت و التقوى ضيائى خلف خيل الأنبياء

إن لى نفساً أبية إنها تأبى الدنية

إن دربى ياأخية خلوتى فيه سمية

فليقولوا عن حجابى لا  و ربى لن أبالى

فليقولوا عن حجابى أنه يفنى شبابى

و ليغالوا فى عتابى إن للدين إنتسابى

لا و ربى لن أبالى همتى مثل الجبال

أى معنىً للجمال إن غدا سهل المنال

من هدى دينى إغترافى نزعنا أختاه صافى

دربنا درب العفاف فاسلكيه و لا تخافى

ديننا ديناً فضيلاً  من سيرضى بالرذيلة

يابنة ذا الدين الذليلة أنت للعليا سليلة

باحتجابى باحتشامى أكرموا الآن إحترامى

سوف أمضى للأمام لا أبالى بالملام

فليقولوا عن حجابى لا  و ربى لن أبالى

فليقولوا عن حجابى أنه يفنى شبابى

و ليغالوا فى عتابى إن للدين إنتسابى

لا و ربى لن أبالى همتى مثل الجبال

أى معنىً للجمال إن غدا سهل المنال


منقوووووووووووووله

----------


## سمسمة

يخليكى ويعطيكى ويوفقك 

ومشكورة على الشعر



:111:

----------


## أشجان الليل

يخليكى انتى يا أستاذتى
يا عسوله
شكرا لكِ :2:

----------


## سمسمة

العفو ياروح قلبى 
ودى تجى

بقولك ايه ماتجى تتسحرى معايا

 :1:

----------


## أشجان الليل

بجد والله......طيب اعمل حسابي بقى..
أنا جايه فى السكه

----------


## سمسمة

دة انا كنت بهلوس:confused:









 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## بنت مصر

أشجان الليل تسلم ايدك على مشاركاتك واختياراتك الاكثر من رائعة

واهنيء المنتدى بانضمام صديقة واخت مثلك معنا


فانتي مكسب وفخر لكل مكان تتواجدي فيه



بسنت

----------


## أشجان الليل

شكراً عزيزتى بسنت على الكلمات الرقيقه والترحيب الحار..
أشعر معكم أنى فى بيتى بالفعل

----------


## ابن مصر

أشجان الليل
اختي العزيزة
اهلاا بكي بيننا 
وكلامك بجد جميل منتظرين نشوفك في كل مكان 
بارك اللة فيك 
اة --بالحق هو السحور عند مين النهاردة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
ابن مصر :5:  :7:

----------


## أشجان الليل

كل سنه وانت طيب...
العيد جه خلاص...
السحور عندي السنه الجايه زى اول امبارح ان شاء الله.....
كل سنه وانتو كلكم طيبين

----------


## بنت مصر

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ودي تيجي
انا اللي عازماكم كلكم على السحور الليلة والفطار بكرة
ماهو رمضان خلص بقا وانا بوزع في كلام براحتي :D 

يخرب بيت البخل وسنينه:D :D

----------


## أشجان الليل

ههههه
شكرا ً ليكى بسنت

----------


## سمسمة

انا بقى هاعزمكم على الغدى عندى









عارفين امتى؟

رمضان الجاى

 ::p:  ::p:

----------


## شعاع الشمس

الأخت اشجان الليل

اختيار جميل لكلمات رائعة تدعو كل فتاة للتمسك بالحجاب وسط التيارات المعادية للحجاب والتى تتردد هذه الايام.



تحياتى
اخوك
شعاع الشمس

----------


## أشجان الليل

شكراً أخي

----------


## ابن البلد

السلام عليكم
قصيدة رائعه أشجان الليل
وأنا متأسف جدا جدا جدا علي التأخير في الرد علي موضوعاتك وأشعارك القيمة
آسف جدا  ::rolleyes:: 

لكن فعلا قلمك متميز بارك الله فيك  ::

----------


## أشجان الليل

وعليكم السلام أخى ابن البلد...
وألف شكر على ردك الجميل ::

----------


## ابن البلد

لا شكر علي واجب أشجان الليل 
 ::  
أنا تحت أمر الجميع

----------


## أشجان الليل

وده عشمنا فيك برضه....... ::

----------


## peace

جميلة جدا جد اجدا
تحياتي يا غالية

مشهد من فيلم .. ولكنه .. بالنسبة لي حياة
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...&threadid=2754
لا تنزل من السماء(1)
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...5853#post15853

----------


## أشجان الليل

شكرا عزيزتى peace

----------

